# 1/4 scale Ducati Panigale



## PeterT (Dec 27, 2017)

Holy schnitzkies. I never knew you could spend 1550 euro's on a model kit. And then you still have to build it. Is that about 1/4 scale price of a real one? LOL.

https://shop.autographmodel.com/Aut...er-1-4-model-kit-HK107-Ducati-1299-Panigale-S


----------



## John Conroy (Dec 27, 2017)

The full size bike is north of $23000 but 1550 euros is crazy for a model no matter how detailed it is.


----------



## Alexander (Dec 27, 2017)

You could buy some kind of Ducati with a salvage title running for 1500 euro. Then put that back together lol


----------



## ttlrfrank (Oct 16, 2019)

Kit mentioned above is $2200CAD and its not even the base bike kit; this is an ADD-ON kit to increase the level of detail on the existing model
e.g. fabric on the seat, laser etched metal parts instead of plastic/chrome paint or cast, more detailed/accurate decals, etc


----------

